
Nokia Schematics - kqr2
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=446
======
brkumar
Jan Chipchase (resident anthropologist @Nokia) calls them Informal repair
culture. Neither Nokia nor it's competitors publish an official hacking
manual. This has evolved from a need to have a cellphone 24x7 & where the
market is highly sensitive to price. Read, Informal repair culture:
<http://www.janchipchase.com/repaircultures>.

Quoting verbatim: "The informal repair services that are offered are quite
simply driven by necessity - highly price sensitive customers cannot afford to
go through more expensive official customer care centers and even if they
could their phones are unlikely to be covered by warrantee - having been
bought through grey market channels, been sent as gifts from friends and
relatives abroad, or were locally bought used, second or third+ ownership. In
many cases these users cannot afford to be without their mobile phone, not in
the social sense of being out of touch (which is valid enough), but in many
instances because their livelihoods depend on it. On the supply side there is
a ready pool of sufficiently skilled labour, ready access to tools, comp"

The chance that a small business can take advantage of scale is next to nil,
as the supply chain would have peaked before small business can source at the
same price levels.

------
dazzawazza
Bunnie always talk a lot of sense. It's good to hear his take on hardware.

~~~
shrikant
The post wasn't so much of a take on hardware, as it was a general wondering
about the state of cellphone manufacturer schematics..

